# 68 400 ho cam ( one for the purists)



## 68 GOWT (Dec 2, 2008)

pulled apart a 68 400 ho out of a car i owned and sold in 91,rebuilding and putting in the 68 i just bought. old car was matching## .bought motor back 3 years ago. been sitting in garage since pulled in 91( car was rotted really bad)
everything is stock, bolts gaskets all pontiac, all date codes ,carb everthing says 400 ho motor,parts look orig,dated late 4/68
cam doesnt match,
its a p code 066
anyone think they ran out of ho cams and just shoved this thing in??
kinda interesting.
send me your comments
thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO, I don't think so. Possible, but probably not. Pontiac was known back then for quality and performance. The 066 is the mild, 2-barrel cam, usually found in 326 engines. The 067 is the standard 335 hp cam found in most GTOS, and the 068 is the one you want: it came in the Tri-Power 389's and HO 400's. Perhaps the old cam went flat, or the custumer complained about a slight rough idle when the car was new, etc.


----------

